# Removal of front fender on my 1940-42 Elgin.



## STUPIDILLO (Aug 2, 2012)

Cool over fork yoke fender. looks to have been straightened,many years ago.(Lots of small hammer ding, that were not seen,until the paint was removed.)Will need a lot more work,before I'm happy with it. Bike will be pretty sweet, when done.


----------

